# Nakajima Ki-87 with a exteriour turbo



## Snautzer01 (Apr 22, 2015)

more here: The Ki-87: Japan's Potential B-29 Killer - Fighters - War Thunder - Official Forum

WW II Japanese Army Nakajima Ki 87 Fighter | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 22, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Apr 22, 2015)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 22, 2015)

Cool find!


----------



## Gnomey (May 6, 2015)

Nice shot! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## johnbr (Aug 3, 2019)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

